
Huawei OS Is 'Set for 2019 and Will Run Android Apps' - zed88
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/05/21/huaweis-new-os-could-arrive-in-2019-and-run-android-apps-chinese-media-reports/
======
ganeshkrishnan
Huawei that doesn't even allow users to unlock it's bootloader is working on
their own OS? I think I will pass.

The charm of Huawei, Xiaomi and their likes is their amazing hardware not
their spyware riddled softwares.

I bought a Xiaomi mi 9 and the first things I did was erase the Mi ROM and
installed AOSP rom.

~~~
peterashford
Is there any proof of that spyware claim?

------
kumarvvr
Why would the world even trust a Chinese company, backed by Chinese
government, which has aggressive ambitions on the world stage, is politically
fragile, authoritarian and routinely abuses basic human rights.

I mean, it's not just phones, Huawei deals in telecommunications equipment,
has contracts with many European governments etc.

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
> has aggressive ambitions on the world stage

Since its founding, the PRC has only fought two foreign wars, the last one
being in 1979, in stark contrast to some other countries I could name. As a
percentage of GDP, China spends about half what the US does on its military.
It isn't China that has a dozen supercarrier fleets, it isn't China that has
600 overseas military bases, and it isn't China that has established military
commands that span the Earth (China's territory falls under the American
"Indo-Pacific Command," for example).

One could equally ask why the world should trust a company subject to the
United States government. There is much more concrete evidence of American
global surveillance than there is of Chinese global surveillance. The United
States' foreign surveillance agency, the NSA, has a larger budget than all but
a select few nations' militaries, not to mention intelligence services.

When it comes to surveillance, no one should trust any government (as a cute
example, the Germans allowed the United States to build its massive new
embassy right next to the Brandenburg Gate and the parliament building, and
the United States repaid that kindness by installing equipment in the embassy
to spy on the German parliament). China is no greater a worry than the United
States is, and in practical terms, probably less of a worry. The concerns
being expressed by the United States government at the moment are extremely
hypocritical, and are driven by a larger fear of increasing Chinese global
influence, which will eventually undermine the hegemonic position of the
United States in the world.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Since its founding, the PRC has only fought two foreign wars, the last one
> being in 1979

That's true only for unusually large values of two or unusually narrow
definitions of “foreign war” (Korean War, Burma border campaign, Sino-Indian
War, Vietnam War, another war with India, a separate China-South Vietnam War,
and then a China-Vietnam war.)

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
The Korean War and invasion of Vietnam are the only clear foreign wars in that
list. You've listed almost every border skirmish that China has ever
conducted.

* Burma border campaign: a campaign along the China-Burma border conducted jointly by Chinese and Burmese forces, against Nationalist (i.e., Taiwanese) forces. China didn't invade Burma, and calling this a "foreign war" would be a big stretch.

* Sino-Indian War: a campaign along a disputed border with India, on territory that both sides claim.

* Vietnam War: China didn't fight in the Vietnam War. It did lend aid to the Vietnamese.

* "a separate China-South Vietnam War": I assume you mean the "Battle of the Paracel Islands," a small battle fought over disputed islands. Again, calling this sort of thing a "foreign war" is a big stretch.

I'll even grant you another border skirmish:

* The Sino-Soviet border conflict of 1969.

Note how the last conflict on this list is in 1979. That doesn't exactly
scream "aggressive ambitions on the world stage."

------
indentit
Unless this new OS will be open source, I see no reason for anyone to trust
it. There have been many other mobile OSes and they have all failed really...

